# Bible Translation to Muslims - latest news....



## Pergamum (May 13, 2012)

Translation Update: Wycliffe To Be Reviewed | Biblical Missiology




> An article picked up by the Washington Post and over 150 other news outlets reports that “US Bible translator agrees to review after criticism over substitutions for ‘Son’ and ‘Father.’” Indeed, Wycliffe and SIL agreed to, and in fact sought out, a review by the World Evangelical Alliance (WEA), with a recommendation on their translation practices due by the end of the year. Given that these controversial translations are currently available and thus creating inaccurate understandings of God, Biblical Missiology appeals to Wycliffe and SIL to immediately withdraw them. Although they have agreed to “put on hold [their] approval of publication of translated Scripture around which this criticism is focused”, they have refused to withdraw existing mistranslations, so we are praying that the WEA will encourage Wycliffe to retain “Father” and “Son” in the text of their translations.



Here is the article link below:


US Bible translator agrees to review after criticism over substitutions for 'Son' and 'Father' - Winnipeg Free Press



> For critics like Houssney, the changes aren't simply a matter of word choice, but theological choice.
> 
> "God says, 'This is my Son,' and we can't put other words in his mouth," he said.
> 
> ...






Also, pray about this:



> From April 30 to May 9, SIL will be gathering in Asia for a major conference, which is held once every four years. Not only will SIL elect new leaders, they will also spend a portion of the conference discussing the translation controversy. We ask you to join us in prayer for this conference and for their decisions.




SIGN THIS PETITION:

Education Petition: Lost In Translation: Keep "Father" & "Son" in the Bible | Change.org


----------



## "William The Baptist" (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I read a lot of missionary biographies when I was younger... and always loved hearing of the Wycliffe translators beginning.


----------



## Pergamum (May 15, 2012)

A comment from the petition site:



> Featured Comment
> I've been in Turkey for 27 years and I don't know any Turkish pastor or believer that likes this translation. On the contrary, I'm also a pastor, and I can say that I know every pastor and everyone I know are upset with this translation. . . rather than changing the meaning of the Biblical terms and give reason to those Muslims who accuse Christians of adulterating the Scriptures, why not simply put a footnote to clarify that "Father" does not refer to a biological father and "Son" does not refer to a biological son? But for me the worst thing in this translation is that this "Matthew" started with a quote of the Koran and that the translation is full of footnotes with quotes of the Koran, as if it was the highest authority to decide what is true and what false.
> 
> Carlos Madrigal
> Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## Pergamum (May 20, 2012)

Piper Responds to the Insider Movement – The Gospel Coalition Blog

Here is an article (with film clip) about John Piper discussing the Insider Movement.

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

Questions and Biblical Guidelines for Missionaries among Muslim Peoples – The Gospel Coalition Blog

Another good article:




> "He is very close to becoming a Muslim!"
> 
> "What do I say to this dear coworker who is using the Qur'an so much in his attempts to share the gospel that the local Muslims believe he (and the rest of us, by implication) are interested in becoming Muslims?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 20, 2012)

Part 1 of the PCA insider movement study committee (just dealing with the translation issue) is now available here.


----------



## yeutter (May 21, 2012)

An interesting blog on this topic can be found at Cracks in the Crescent | Cracking the Crescent one post at a time.Cracks in the Crescent | Cracking the Crescent one post at a time.


----------



## kappazei (May 21, 2012)

Some who parted ways with Frontiers over this Insider Movement issue have formed their own ministry. It is called Salaam Ministries. Salaam Ministries A husband and wife team who are part of our in-house missionaries for our church are part of this. If you'd like to hear about what Salaam is doing to mobilize the North American church to reach Muslims, please contact them.


----------



## Pergamum (May 21, 2012)

Boulder In The Pond | Salaam Ministries

Here is a good article about the PCA's ruling against Insider Movements (though it is troubling to hear about all the procedural wranglings that can happen over important theological issues).

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------

http://www.salaamministries.com/can-one-be-a-muslim-and-a-christian-at-the-same-time/1125/

Another excellent article.


----------

